# I Have Just Won Another Competition - Woohoo!



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

As some of you probably know, I am quite keen on competitions, and have previously won a few prizes in the past. Most notable has been Â£2500 cash plus an iPad Air a few months ago, and a Â£1000 Tesco voucher last year. Well, I've done it again, and have won Â£500 worth of Timberland gear of my choice, from their website. OK, not the best prize I admit, but it's free stuff so I'm not complaining :thumbup:

I should add, I do a LOT of online competitions, probably 30-ish every day, so it's just a question of time before one of them comes up trumps I guess.

I'll split the prize with my girlfriend, so we can expect an influx of new shoes when she gets her half of the prize :lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratulations Dave :thumbup: Timberland do some semi-reasonable watches - for a fashion brand - so you might end up with a new watch - congrats again


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, there are no watches on the website (it was the first thing I looked for, obviously! :lol: ). The prize is just for clothing and shoes. Still a nice little bonus though, and I don't think we will have any trouble getting rid of the 500 quid...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Top stuff Davey!!

Are there websites that give you a heads up on comp's, or do you just go web surfing??

Excellent result. Christmas sorted? :yes:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I would also like to know more about how to apply for thes comps.

Share your knowledge master...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done again. And echo the above, I wouldn't mind a little winter hobby that would keep me off ebay


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

It's easy-peasy, I just go to this website every day and click on the competitions I like the look of:

http://www.hotukdeal...ompetitions/new

Most only take a few seconds to enter because the forms are auto-filled with my name, address, etc. You just have to remember to tick (or untick) the boxes which say "we would like to contact you..." to keep down the amount of spam you receive. Also, some competitions need you to register your details and create passwords, so you have to decide if these are worth it or not. Some are useful to join because they have regular competitions so it saves time if you're registered. I don't do any that require a Facebook "like", that's just my preference. Some require Twitter, which I haven't got, so those can't be entered. Some are postal only, and I enter them using a postcard if the prize is big enough (The Gadget Show is a good example).

Good luck guys :thumbup:

(Edit: I forgot to add, the hotukdeals website also provides the answers where required. If you click on the "comments" link in each competition description, it opens up a full description which shows more information, including the answers)


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent welldone Davey right result ;~)


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Davey, will have a flutter


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

My sister enters the ones in the Guardian and wins about 25% of them she reckons. Presumably the rest of the readership are too busy/cool/disinterested to enter.

I won a watch once in a competition in Trail magazine. It was a digital, rufty-tufty, go anywhere, do anything sort of thing with an altimeter and compass, neither of which worked with even approximate accuracy. You wouldn't have wanted to descend Ben Nevis in a blizzard with it. You might have got down more quickly than you'd planned.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I also won a decent J Springs watch a while ago, on the watches2u website daily prize draw. It was a diver's style, along the lines of Seiko/Orient, with a Seiko quartz movement inside. Not particularly expensive, but very nice quality, and I really liked it. Just a bit too small for me though, so it ended up on the sales corner and went to a new home on here.

Watches2u are still running the daily prize draw, but I don't enter it very often these days because they only seem to give away crappy Krug Bauman watches. Worth a look occasionally though, on the off-chance that something half decent comes up for grabs.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

well done davey boy good ya fella :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers mate 

I have already worked out my half of the prize, it looks like I'll be getting a jacket, a zip up fleece, and a couple of tee shirts, which leaves Â£250 left for my other half to spend on shoes - and at Timberland prices, that will only be 2 pairs :lol:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Davey P said:


> I don't do any that require a Facebook "like", that's just my preference.


Davey, I've been giving this a go since your post and it is as easy as you make out.

The only difference is that I've set up an extra facebook account for the likes and linked it to a new gmail account.

It was stupidly easy, and just means logging out of your normal facebook and logging into your competition facebook account when you hit the comps.

This stops all the crap peeing off your mates.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one mate, and good luck, I hope you win something soon :thumbup:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Pleased for you Davey mate but I'm really surprised you're not drowning in spam and cold calls, even by ticking the "No" boxes, which for many sites and companies, is literally a tick box exercise only. I only give my details out when I have to.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

spaceslug said:


> Pleased for you Davey mate but* I'm really surprised you're not drowning in spam and cold calls,* even by ticking the "No" boxes, which for many sites and companies, is literally a tick box exercise only. I only give my details out when I have to.


Spam doesn't bother me mate, Virgin Media filters out most of it and the rest only takes a few seconds to delete. Cold calls are annoying, but I only get a few a week which is no more than everyone else gets. I never give out my mobile number though, if the competition specifies a mobile is required I just put in 07973 123456 instead of my real one. Notification of prizes is via email anyway.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I forgot to update this thread to say what I ended up getting. I received a Â£500 discount code to spend online, and the money went on 2 pairs of boots for the little lady (obviously!), plus for me there was a puffa jacket, a zip up fleece, 2 tee shirts and a beanie hat. Very pleased with everything, and although it's not a brand I'd normally go for, the quality is great. :thumbup:


----------

